# z31 front brakes on 93 240sx



## s13quinn (Jun 20, 2005)

Dudes

I got a friend who got z31 as a spare parts car. I looked high and low on this forums. Yes I even used the search feature. 

So, I'm unsure if z31 or z32 will bolt right up to the s13. I know I'll need to buy modified brake line. but I'm not sure if the capliers will bolt right on. I know I'll need to take the bracket off the z car. I 'm not sure if the whole brake assemly will fit into my stock 15 in 4 lug rim.

help please


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

90-96 300zx brakes will fit, then u will have to redrill some holes in the rotors


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

The calipers fit perfectly on the spindles, Yes

The rotors on the 300zx are 5x100 (i think) 
OE: rotors on the 240 are 4x114.4. so the rotors have to be drilled to host the 4x114.4..

along with the extra 6 pistons in the front, you will want to get a bigger master cylandar.. otherwise your pedal will feel very weak.. but you will stop.. but it wont be firm


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Unless you plan on upgrading the rears and the MC its not a worthwile mod, you will most likely stop worse. Just buy nice aggressive new pads and rotors and change your brake fluid, maybe add some stainless lines the difference will be amazing.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

^^I beg to differ...I just installed the Z32 4-piston fronts on my car today...and I love them. There's no way that you will "stop worse" w/ 6 extra pistons up front. Unless you just don't bleed your brakes at all...

Also...w/ your stock 15" rims... You'll need to get the rotors re-drilled to 4 lug, and you need to get a spacer to bring your rim a little bit further out so the caliper will clear the inside of the rim. The dilemma I ran into though...after I bolted everything up, and put the spacer on, I realized that I needed longer studs, because with everything on and the wheel on, not one thread of the stud was sticking through the wheel. Just some things to keep in mind if you want to go for this swap.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

do a search on brake bias it is more important then the size of the caliper. There are great writeups on freshalloy and zilvia.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> do a search on brake bias it is more important then the size of the caliper. There are great writeups on freshalloy and zilvia.


Just did this recently to my S14SE. It stops great. I didn't change the MC.
And the pedal feel is the same as stock. 

I am also in process of putting the entire Z32 brakes on my S13 along with 5lug. Since its not finished yet, I got no comment, but I expect simmilar results.

BTW
Z32 is actually 5x4.5 or 114.x so its same as 5lug 240sx.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BoostedSE said:


> do a search on brake bias it is more important then the size of the caliper. There are great writeups on freshalloy and zilvia.


do a search on brake fade


----------

